# احصل علي افضل انواع الاشمغة من متجر نيشان … بأسعار مذهلة



## هاجر علي (27 أغسطس 2020)

*هل يتم تصنيف الشماغ الأبيض علي أنه الغترة؟*

لا، لا يمكنك تصنيف الشماغ علي أنه الغترة المنتشرة في بعض الدول، و ذلك لأن الشماغ الأبيض يشبه نظيره الأحمر في خامة القماش المستخدمة في صناعته، هذا بالإضافة إلى طريقة رسم النقوش و الزخارف المختلفة عليه، و من المؤكد أن النقوش تتم عليه باللون الأبيض، و لكن الفترة الأخرى تأتي كقطعة قماش بيضاء فقط لا غير، فلا يتم رسم أي نوع من الزخارف عليها مصنعة من القطن.

افضل انواع الأشمغة البيضاء المنتشرة في الوطن العربي كله

شماغ جريفنا الأبيض

هو أحدي أنواع الشماغ الأبيض المميز ،و الذي بدوره تمت صناعتها بأحدث الطرق الممكنة في ايطاليا، *شماغ جنيفا* الأبيض المميز يأتي بمقاسات مختلفة تصل إلي ٦٠ و ذلك لكي تناسب اكبر عدد من الفئات المختلفة، و قد تمت صناعة هذا الشماغ خصيصاً للرجال التي تبحث عن التميز و الرقي في المظهر.


*شماغ رسم* أبيض

هي ماركة خاصة بصناعة الأشمغة المميزة، و التي تتمكن من توفير الأنواع المميزة و الرائعة التي يبحث عنها الجميع ،حيث تتيح لك فرصة الحصول على شماغ قطني رائع و مثالي للاستخدام في الكثير من المواقف المختلفة، فهو يمنحك الإطلالة الأنيقة مع المظهر الراقي و المميز.


----------

